# Cha-Ching



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

About 1200' of video work today and still have to go back and jet the outside and then camera it. Any more jobs like this and I will need to get another camera cable. Mine is 200' long but only 10mm so about 125' starts pushing its limits.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

:yes:I'd say that is a pretty good day ,especially with the jetting thrown in for another day.:thumbup:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Either tape it to your duct rodder or your jetter hose.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Either tape it to your duct rodder or your jetter hose.


We blowed the head out of a camera doing this, the saphire lens came out and destroyed the camera head so keep it back 10' or so!


----------

